# Coopers Be1 And Be2: What's In Them?



## discoloop (1/5/07)

Just wondering if anyone knows the breakdown of ingredients in the kilo packs of Coopers BE1 and BE2. I know they contain dextrose, maltodextrine and malt (in the 2) but how much of each is in each?


----------



## razz (1/5/07)

At a guess 50/50 in the 1 and 50/25/25 in the 2. Like I said, that's a guess, next time I'm in the supermarket I will check.


----------



## FazerPete (1/5/07)

razz said:


> At a guess 50/50 in the 1 and 50/25/25 in the 2. Like I said, that's a guess, next time I'm in the supermarket I will check.


I'm fairly sure that it's 60/40 in BE1 and that you're right about breakdown of BE2.


----------



## kabooby (1/5/07)

I think it is

BE1 600g Dextrose, 400g Maltodextrin
BE2 500g Malt extract, 250g Maltodextrin, 250g Dextrose

Kabooby


----------



## shamus (1/5/07)

razz said:


> At a guess 50/50 in the 1 and 50/25/25 in the 2. Like I said, that's a guess, next time I'm in the supermarket I will check.


I don;t know how you;re going to check, it doesn;t list the percentages on the packet anymore...


----------



## shamus (1/5/07)

unless you could tell from the total amount of carbohydrates or something?


----------



## delboy (1/5/07)

kabooby12 your are 100% ON THE MONEY 

Coopers did not invent this product its the same as be10=be1 and be 15=be2



hope that helps 
delboy


----------



## kabooby (1/5/07)

Delboy, I think you may be right.

In my notes I have

BE10 as 600g Dextrose 400g Maltodextrin
BE15 as 500g Dextrose 250g Maltodextrin 250g Malt extract
BE20 as 500g Malt extract 250g Maltodextrin 250g Dextrose

I had assumed that BE10 = BE1 

and I think wrongly assumed that BE20 = BE2

Just looked on the coopers website and it list BE2 as having Dextrose Maltodextrin and light malt extract. Given that it is normal practise to list the larger % ingredient first you would have to then assume that BE15 = BE2

I stand corrected

Kabooby


----------



## RobboMC (4/5/07)

Both state on the packet that one kilo will produce 1.7% ABV, ( the difference between adding 500g and adding 1 kg, doubled ) from memory. My packets are at home. That should be a guide to how much Maltodextrin is in it, ten to fifteen percent?

I dissolved some BE1 in boiling water for priming, and the resulting solution was clear, very clear, so it's mostly dex. BE2 produces a dirty brown solution reflecting the malt.

Discoloop, if you're that keen to know your formulation exactly then perhaps buy it as straight dex, malt and maltodextrin and mix it yourself. 

How can BE1 be 40% maltodextrin when it's 85% fermentable?


----------



## delboy (4/5/07)

robboMC 

the Coopers BE1 . BE2 are infact the same as mentioned .

when mixing what you said the same way in hot water the results for be10, be15 are the conclusive.

del


----------

